# Is it me or....



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Is this Maryland board dead? I wonder what happended?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Not much happening from piers or surf right now. There are some tog being caught but most have moved to the offshore wrecks. Things wont really pick up again until the tog and stripers return in a month or so. Most people looking for action now are targeting perch in the rivers and trout in stocked fresh water ponds.

John


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

yup - that time of year - SLOW


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

We should set up some casting practice in the DC Metro area.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

It's about to pick up soon. A couple a weeks or so.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Simple answer--get down to Islamorada, Florida in the Keys and smile.

The Fossil Hunter


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I hear you Steve, I am headed to the keys at the end of this month for 10 days of fishing.

John


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

A lot of the loud mouthed Official WBB Club Members have went to another board where Rules are enforced uniformly.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

things are really slow here to.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I see!!! 




fingersandclaws said:


> A lot of the loud mouthed Official WBB Club Members have went to another board where Rules are enforced uniformly.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not just you.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> It's not just you.


And it is not just me ...


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The "answer my friend, is blowin in the wind"...
The Fossil Hunter


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*blowin in the wind -- maybe, but....*

it has not been a gentle blow.....


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Excuse Me for my Ignorance!*

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU SAYING HERE?


The pot is brewing and yet I
haven't put anything in it............. Explanation please....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Teddy, It's a Bob Dylan song:

Yes, 'n' how many times must the cannon balls fly
Before they're forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind,
The answer is blowin' in the wind.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

It's OK Teddy...

Send me a PM


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Excuse me again*

I have missed somin here and am not likin the 
answers. What the FRICKIN HELL IS GOING ON!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Teddy said:


> I have missed somin here and am not likin the
> answers.


Check your PM's Teddy...


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The heck with all of this misery, Im going out to get some Chinese Food.

Fossil Hunter


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*cool*



steve grossman said:


> The heck with all of this misery, Im going out to get some Chinese Food.
> 
> Fossil Hunter


I'll an egg roll and some beef with broccoli........


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Dogg - don't know if I mentioned this before but I really like your sig line... Makes me laugh every time I read it.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

steve grossman said:


> The heck with all of this misery, Im going out to get some Chinese Food.
> 
> Fossil Hunter


I like the way you think boy 

Order me up some Lemon Chicken (crispy style) please!


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lets Eat--hell With Fishing*

You know what guys? Its time for us to have a friggin party.. Whats you think???? 



Fossil Hunter


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

LOL you guys. I'm heading home to take out some of my cabin fever frustration positively by cutting and splitting wood for the stove


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yeah man*



steve grossman said:


> You know what guys? Its time for us to have a friggin party.. Whats you think????
> 
> 
> 
> Fossil Hunter


lets get some spare ribs, lo mein, General Tso's chicken, Egg Foo young, Moo Shu Pork, Shrimp with lobster sauce and shrimp with cashews. Then we can wash it down with some ice cold Tsng Tao beer!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We can tell old fishin stories and stories about swimmin with bow legged women!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dam, I'm hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*All Fishing Is Cancelled till further notice...*

Im throwing all my rods away, I cant take this anymore...going to take up basket weaving.

The fossil Hunter


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I went fishing today. Am happy to say. :fishing:

We had Kraut for dinner, sour venision and dumpings...yummy.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

man....i just called domino's & now i'm hungry for chinese!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Tender meat was on the plate. Scrumptious.

I'm banned from speaking about egg rolls and sushi. Had shrimp toasties for lunch.

Ledo's pre-cooked bacon....just the mention of pizza and that'll be on the menu for the morrow's lunch feast.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Couple of more weeks gents. The fun and frustration of fishing starts all over again. I cant wait!!!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Did pork and kraut yesterday, Fish on Fridays or any other day for that matter. I'm up for going to SJ, this spring. Where? The villas, LBI, lot of roomin SJ but I'm in. Philly Jack


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

steve grossman said:


> Im throwing all my rods away, I cant take this anymore...going to take up basket weaving.
> 
> The fossil Hunter


send them my way lol


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cant the fish and us just ALL GET ALONG?*

I think I have heard this before. Does anyone know how to rollerskate or iceskate? Fish hate us this time of year, so the HELL with them.

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

steve grossman said:


> I think I have heard this before. Does anyone know how to rollerskate or iceskate? Fish hate us this time of year, so the HELL with them.
> 
> Fossil Hunter Steve


Fishing season is starting up soon!!  Relax and soon it will be here.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Going to the Giant Seafood Section*

Yep, SaltandSand you are absolutely right, I am going to relax. On my off days I think Ill go to the supermarket , and stare at the fish looking stupid, laying on the ice,and thinking, in a couple of weeks, it will al change. After saying this, I think I need a beer or two...

The Fossil Hunter


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm with KMW we gotta get some action here on the MD board. Anyone getting new gear this spring? I've got 2 Stradics on order, an AFAW Beach being built and a Lami Ron Araa on the way. Now the wife tells me I've been such a good guy this winter that I should get that GPS system I was talkin' about. OK by me, any suggstions? Need to find that snag monster at SPSP. 
What y'all doing? Come on I know you're out there. Philly Jack


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Gearing up*

Not much going on in Fredneck county.
Finally got around to doing a little work which turned into alot of work on the Truck. Replaced rear differential fluid smooth operation, Transfere case smooth operation with the help of pump to refill. Transmission drained and replaced filter, Major pain in arse!!!! Pan would not come out without also removing drive shaft, 1 crossbar bracket that required a special socket,and unhooking shift linkage line. Once it was all apart though things went smoothly and the whole job was well worth the effort.

New gear I am restoring a couple saltwater spinning reels I picked up at auction and when they are complete I will post up the picks.
Charging boat batteries for electric motors we use on the lake where them monster crappie grow. Changing out lines fresh 4-6 lb on reels that have been cleaned and lubed, drinking beer,drinking beer,drinking beer oh did I say drinking beer? Just
trying to stay busy getter done before the season starts which starts March 1st for boating on the lake, mostly exploring the lake trying to find them elusive warmer holes that might harbor them SLABS! I got the WINTERTIME BLUES!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I caught a very nice sized trout today. Can't figure out how to load pictures or I'd post it.


----------

